
Anatomy of a Successful Social Network - python_kiss
http://m4th.com/Articles/Article.php?Article-Title=Anatomy-of-a-Successful-Social-Network
======
python_kiss
The number one thing that many startups fail at is defining a business model.
While 2007 holds great promises for startup buyouts, that alone should not be
a startup's business model. For every startup that gets bought by Google,
there are a hundred others that don't. Simply put, a business is not a
business if it does not make money. \- Jawad Shuaib

